# Can't start named



## Zencraft (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello World. I am trying to get a DNS server up and running but when attempting to execute [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/named restart[/cmd] I get the error displayed in this link. http://imgur.com/I0DnIxP,6SZc3oR,eNMJRQo,40bPjhL#3

This is a screenshot of domain.local http://imgur.com/I0DnIxP
This shows named.conf http://imgur.com/I0DnIxP,6SZc3oR,eNMJRQo,40bPjhL#1
named.rev http://imgur.com/I0DnIxP,6SZc3oR,eNMJRQo,40bPjhL#2

I have compared these to several similar files online and don't see why I can't start the daemon. I'm hoping you guys can guide me in the right direction.


----------



## chatwizrd (Feb 19, 2013)

The serial is wrong and needs to be updated everytime you make any changes.

You should use the format:

YYYYMMDDXX

Example:

2013021501


----------



## Zencraft (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. I still am getting the exact same error message though.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 19, 2013)

For starters .. can you please just post the text of your errors *here* instead of pictures on another website that requires the use of another browser tab?  Much more easier ..

:e

I noticed that you started your domain.local TTL statement with what looks like a percent sign instead of a dollar sign.  I didn't click on the rest of the links so you may other formatting errors.


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

Your zone file has some problems, use this instead:


```
$TTL 3600
$ORIGIN domain.local.

domain.local.	IN      SOA      kameron.domain.local. hostmaster.domain.local. (
                                2006051501
                                10800
                                3600
                                604800
                                300 
                        )

	 IN      NS      kameron.domain.local.

	IN      MX 10   mx.domain.local.
	IN      MX 20   mail.domain.local.

	 IN      A       3.14.15.1

localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1
kameron             IN      A       3.14.15.1
mx              IN      A       3.14.15.3
mail            IN      A       3.14.15.4

www             IN      CNAME   domain.local.
```

Also make sure 3.14.15.1 was set on your nameserver. Next, add this line at the top of /etc/resolv.conf:


```
nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

Add a space before '(' in your named.rev


----------



## johnblue (Feb 19, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Also make sure 3.14.15.1 was set on your nameserver.


I would actually recommend using RFC 1918 address space instead as it is a) good SOP and b) there is a high degree of probability that the OP is not General Electric.



http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1918

http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-3-0-0-0-1/pft


----------



## bkouhi (Feb 19, 2013)

Correct, but it was on original question.


----------



## Zencraft (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful, I no longer get the error messages. When I run `/etc/rc.d/named restart` it then says

```
named not running? (Check /var/run/named/pid)
named already running? (pid=2415)
```
So I kill 2415 and then run `/etc/rc.d/named start` which gives me the following errors:

```
zone 15.14.3-in-addr.arp/IN: has no NS records
'                          ' not loaded due to error.
zone domain.local/IN: NS 'kameron.domain.local' has no address records(A or AAAA)
'                   ' not loaded due to errors.
```
Maybe I need to have kameron.domain.local in the named.conf file?


----------



## johnblue (Feb 20, 2013)

Zencraft said:
			
		

> Maybe I need to have kameron.domain.local in the named.conf file?


Negative, that is a non-solution suggestion.

NS RR's for reverse zone's do not have an IP address.  You can begin solving part of your problem by removing the "1" from the line with NS in the reverse.


----------



## Zencraft (Feb 21, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> Negative, that is a non-solution suggestion.
> 
> NS RR's for reverse zone's do not have an IP address.  You can begin solving part of your problem by removing the "1" from the line with NS in the reverse.



Thanks, that seemed to have reduced the output from [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/named restart[/cmd]

It tells me there is no A record for kameron.domain.local/IN


----------



## J65nko (Feb 21, 2013)

In Authoritative only BIND nameserver for local domain you can find example zone files and how to use netstat and dig to test and validate your configuration.


----------

